# polypterus delhezi



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 2 these were taken with the light off and with flash i will turn the light on when the fish are settled


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

very nice dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> very nice dixon


 i know i love this fish
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

badass looking


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Nice, I've been bitten by the Polypterus bug too after getting my first lapradei...they're cool as hell!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Nice, I've been bitten by the Polypterus bug too after getting my first lapradei...they're cool as hell!


 they sure are
got any pics of yours
dixon


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

cant wait till i get one


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome Dixon.

.....Dude, you've gotten some sweet fish of late.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

good choice.. i have been searching for a delhezi!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

getting quite a collection dixon ..well done..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> getting quite a collection dixon ..well done..


 thanks everybody

and raf my collection is almost complete just the tigrinus and another tiger dat to go and possibly another ray maybe a pearl.
dixon


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

holy man nice fish!

what size tank these bad boys in ?


----------

